# Metz



## allan01273

Here we are sitting on the banks of the river Moselle.(glass of wine in hand, obviously)  With a free WiFi thanks to the local Marie. The sun is shining and life is great! Wish you were here?!.


----------



## Tobysmumndad

I have just checked the veracity of that statement by checking the 18:00 UTC actual weather report for Metz/Nancy Lorraine Airport, and you're not kidding! I'm a little bit surprised to see the temperature is only 20 Celsius, but I guess the sun is going down.

Meanwhile, here in the Southern UK, it's a miserable evening, and the central heating has come on! Heathrow is currently reporting low cloud, rain, and the temperature is 17 Celsius.

Not to worry, a week on Thursday, we shall be leaving this benighted island for a couple of months, and heading down to Provence.


----------



## vicdicdoc

Where you been ? . . where you heading ? . . . any tips or advice as we're heading that way in Sept stopping off in Luxemburg first


----------



## Rapide561

Hi

I have stayed in Metz in hotels quite a few times. 

Plenty to see in the centre, loads of shops and a tremendous department store. Trains to just about anywhere for those wishing to travel a bit. 

I have no experience of the motorhoming side of Metz - ie camping or aires etc. 

Russell


----------



## peejay

Hi Alan, you lucky thing.

Are you at the municipal campsite or the aire nextdoor?

Wish I woz there 8) 

pete


----------



## allan01273

Hi there, sorry its raining in southern England :roll: .
We left Dover on Thursday on the 20:30 boat, earlier and more expensive crossing for no extra charge. Smooth sailing, hardly knew you were moving. We picked up some cheep booze at Eastenders. Eastenders was always down market and has gone further downhill. 

We went to Gravelines for the night (a tip that we picked up from this site)and we had a fantastic morning looking round the town before travelling through Belgium and Luxembourg to Metz.

We did stop off at Betttembourg in Luxembourg because someone here said it was good for shopping (we couldn't find any shops though? apart from a chemist, optician and newsagent).

Yesterday we went to the town of Metz, just a short stroll from the Aire. I feel that the most important visit of any trip is to the Tourist Information Bureau and they suggested the Tango by the river, free music festival in the main Square and a Musical Fountain show, We have had a great time already and have more than two weeks left.

See you all at the Global

Allan Dorothy & James


----------



## baldybazza

Hi Allan & Dorothy

We are jealous although we will be coming over in 3 weeks. At present we are in Northumberland on our way to the Edinburgh Tattoo and the weather has been awful. Still our 840D is as lovely as ever (just to make you jealous) but we hope we don't have any trouble getting off a very muddy field.

Hope to meet up again sometime.

Jan & Barrie


----------



## allan01273

*update*

From Metz we have ambled down to Louhans. Very good aires at Goncourt and Lamarche-sur-Saone. Stopped for a day at Chalon-sur-Saone. Not very touristy which was nice. Louhans aire by the river was nice last night (4 euros for the night - water etc. and showers included) but taken over by fishermen this morning so we moved into the town and spent lots of money!! Terrific thunderstorm on Monday but otherwise weather is good. Maybe a firework display tonight and then where to go next - that is the question! Oh, life is so tough on holiday :roll: :roll:

Oh, and by the way, we have used the internet three times so far on wifi services (free). It has enabled us to keep in touch back home.

Allan


----------



## des

hi allan

we were on that site in metz in june. agree - great spot. we continued on to riquewihr in alsace. no wifi! but otherwise wonderful spot. then to santenay in burgundy. had to buy an hour's wifi there to keep in touch, but it could be used over as many days as needed. in any case, with so much great wine, who cares. enjoy!!

des


----------



## 100127

allan01273 said:


> Here we are sitting on the banks of the river Moselle.(glass of wine in hand, obviously)  With a free WiFi thanks to the local Marie. The sun is shining and life is great! Wish you were here?!.


A bit jealous can you send your co-ordinates as we are on our way there in September.

Bob


----------



## peejay

sysinfo said:


> A bit jealous can you send your co-ordinates as we are on our way there in September.
> 
> Bob


Look no further than our own database :wink: ..

>Metz Municipal Camping<

>Metz Aire<

pete


----------



## 100127

peejay said:


> sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bit jealous can you send your co-ordinates as we are on our way there in September.
> 
> Bob
> 
> 
> 
> Look no further than our own database :wink: ..
> 
> >Metz Municipal Camping<
> 
> >Metz Aire<
> 
> OOOPs never looked. I will take a small slap.
> 
> pete
Click to expand...


----------



## allan01273

*Anse*

Friday we went to the Municipal Aire at Trevoux, a lovely village on a hillside. The Aire was near the riverside.

For the weekend we went to a Campsite at Anse called Le Ports du Beaujolais. Rather expensive at £20 a night but well worth it as France closes for Sunday. They had pingpong, swimming, and all the other attractions. "Oh goody Football Goals" and kids to play with.

The WiFi there was 4 Euro for the code for as long as you stayed there.
Now out shopping at Intermarche next to a McDonalds where it is of course free (without buying the burger type thing).

Now we have to go back to Anse because I have lost my keys. The joys of holiday mood!! 

Allan

!


----------



## Grizzly

We like Metz as well and usually manage to bumble there when on tour.

We had a fabulous ( free) evening at the Dancing Fountains display one year - don't know if they are on this year.

Incidentally, it was only after many visits that we learned that the city is pronounced MESS.

G


----------

